# Old Box



## BIGRED (Jan 22, 2007)

I took this out of a house that I am working in.


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

that would be handy for some of these resi projects where they use 4 1/2" casing. i need about 50 of those, keep looking.:thumbup:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

BIGRED said:


> I took this out of a house that I am working in.



Did they have BX or Romex going into that box.?


----------



## Bulldog1 (Oct 21, 2011)

I cut them out with a sawzall all the time here. We install a cut in in it's place.


----------



## BIGRED (Jan 22, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> Did they have BX or Romex going into that box.?


cloth romex, no ground.


----------



## crazymurph (Aug 19, 2009)

mbednarik said:


> that would be handy for some of these resi projects where they use 4 1/2" casing. i need about 50 of those, keep looking.:thumbup:


 I think Ken still has a case or 2 of those leftover.


----------



## 8V92TA (Jul 27, 2010)

I have $100 that says it was made in the *USA*!!!!!


----------

